# معهد الهيدروليك بالعاشر من رمضان " !!!!



## caftazeen (18 يونيو 2010)

*معهد الهيدروليك بالعاشر من رمضان

لو حد يعرف اي تفاصيل عن المكان و عن الكورسات و البرامج اللي بيقدمها و مدى الاقبال عليه ياريت يقولي عشان كنت عرفت انو بقدم دورات عن** الهيدروليك ودوائر الهيدروليك وتطبيقاته 
مثل الحفارات والبلدوزر والاوناش ،،،
ف عايز اعرف المكان فين بالظبط و التفاصيل عنه ؟
*


----------



## المصري 00 (18 يونيو 2010)

*مركز تدريب السادس من أكتوبر التابع لوزارة البناء والتشيد*

والله أنا سمعت عن مركز تدريب العاشر من رمضان مش معهد العاشر عموما انا مرحتوش علشان كان بعيد عن مكان سكني بس أنا رحت مركز التدريب اللي في 6 أكتوبر وأتدربت هناك لمدة 6 أشهر علي صيانة المعدات الثقيلة وكان التدريب أكتر من رائع مع بعض التحفظات بس بجد أنا أستفدت الي أقصي حد وهناك مدربين ممتازين جدا وأن كنت لا أذكر الأسماء الأن لأن التدريب كان من 7 سنوات بس أنا ممكن أدلك تروح لمين في المركز وهو يديك الخلاصة 
1- المدرب المسؤل عن قسم الحام ده راجل خدوم الي أبعد حد ممكن ويفيدك أوي طالما أنت عايز تسفيد 
2- المدرب رئيس قسم الكهرباء ده راجل محترم ويخليك تعشق الكهرباء 
3- وكمان المدرب والمهندس الموجودين في قسم المحركات بيخلوك تعرف محركات وتفكها وتشخص الأعطال كأنك شغال في المجال ده من سنين 
أما باقي أقسام الصيانة فهي 
الهيدروليك 
العربة السفلي 
تشغيل المعادن 
ورشة الصيانة
الناس المسؤلة عن التدريب في تلك الورش ناس كويسة برضه بس بعضهم بيزهق بسرعة خصوصا لو فيه واحد أو أكثر في مجموعة التدريب بيهرج أو بيتسهبل 
بس بجد أنا أستفدت جدا جدا من هذه الدورة وكان نفسي أخد الدورة التخصصية 4 أشهر بس وقت الشغل لم يسمح خصوصا وأن الدراسة نهاري لمدة 6 أشهر 5 أيام في الأسبوع 
ملحوظة بسيطة في هناك أقسام للتدريب علي قيادة المعدات الثقيلة ( أوناش - فورك لفت - بلدوزر - وخلافه ) وعليها أقبال كبير علشان السفر للخارج


----------



## asef (18 يونيو 2010)

مركز تريب العاشر المعدات الثقيلة موجود فى مدينة العاشر من رمضان طريق مدينة بلبيس بجوار المرور يعطى دورات مكثفة في تشغيل وقيادة المعدات الثقيلة لمدة 3 أسابيع وأيضا دورات فى الهيدروليك و المحركات والعربة السفلي


----------



## caftazeen (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندسين


----------



## basselelsaedy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
بعد التحية 
ممكن لو سمحتو حد يكون عارف مركز التدريب الى فى العاشر من رمضان يفدنا فى بعض الاسئلة 
اولا نظام الدورات وانوعها واسعارها والمدة
ثانيا لو عاوز اتعلم سواقة الجريدر فية ولا لا وهل فى شهادة فى نهاية التدريب معترفة وتقول انو انا تدربت على القيادة لاانى محتجها للسفر ولا لاازم اطلع رخصة من المرور ؟
ثالثا انا من سوهاج يعنى عاوز اسهل طريق مختصر للوصول الى المركز يعنى انزل فين واركب اية وكدا ولو فية سكن كمان ممكن تفيدنى اسعارة اية وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس حاسب
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المصري 00 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

basselelsaedy قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> بعد التحية
> ممكن لو سمحتو حد يكون عارف مركز التدريب الى فى العاشر من رمضان يفدنا فى بعض الاسئلة
> اولا نظام الدورات وانوعها واسعارها والمدة
> ...


 
أنا أعرف أدلك علي مركز تدريب 6 أكتوبر 
وهذا المركز يدرب علي الجريدر أيضا 
تنزل الجيزة وتركب 6 أكتوبر وتنزل موقف السوق القديم 
وتركب عربيات الأجرة الي بتحمل بالفرد ( بالنفر ) وتقوله عايز أروح مركز المعدات الثقيلة 
وهنا بعد متسئل علي الموعيد وتحجز التدريب 
تسئل علي مدرب المحركات وليس المهندس ولو قابلت المهندس أسئله وهو هيدلك 
بس المدرب بتاع المحركات يعرف يسكنك بسرعة علشان فيه ناس أصحاب شقق بترحلوا تسئلوا لو فيه طلبة عيزة تسكن .

وبالنسبة للشهادة لو كنت مسافر لدولة معينة لازم تقولهم قبل التدريب علشان يجهزولك الشهادة ويترجموها ويدلوك توثقها ازاي


----------



## basselelsaedy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرا جدا يا (المصرى 00) على الرد
طيب اسعار الدورات متعرفش نظمها اية 
وممكن تقلى بعد ازنك ماهى العربه السفلى ؟ المقصود بها هنا السيارات العادية الى فى الشارع ولا اية وشكرا لك


----------



## المصري 00 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أسعار الدورات هي 200 جنيه في الأسبوع بس ممكن تكون زادت لأن الأسعار دي قديمة 

ولو أنت بتعرف تسوق المعدة ممكن تمتحن فقط ولكني لا أنصحك بهذا لأنك حتدفع 200جنيه للأمتحان يبقي تتدرب أسبوع وفي الأخر هما هيمتحنوك 
ولو مبتعرفش تسوق يبقي تحجز شهر وهم هيخلوك مية مية أن شاء الله .

والدراسة خمس أيام في الأسبوع .

أما بالنسبة لسؤلك عن العربة السفلي فهي ( الشاسيه وكل ما يوجد أسفل المعدة من دائرة فرامل ونظام نقل الحركة / الفتيس والي أخره .... كما تدرس كوتش / إطارات , وتدرس الجنزير الذي تسير عليه بعض المعدات .


----------



## basselelsaedy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الرد والافادة ممكن حد يقلى كيف اغير مهنة الجواز السفرة واخليها سائق معدات ثقيلة


----------



## المصري 00 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

basselelsaedy قال:


> اشكرك على الرد والافادة ممكن حد يقلى كيف اغير مهنة الجواز السفرة واخليها سائق معدات ثقيلة



*هناك طريقتان اما ان تذهب الي مكتب العمل الذي تقع انت في دائرة عمله ( المكان الذي تستخرج منه كعب العمل ) وهناك تقول لهم علي المهنة وهما يرشدوك الي مكان الاختبارات وبعدين بتدفع الرسوم وتمتحن ثم يتم استخراج شهادة قياس المهارة ثم تشترك في النقابة اللي هما هيقولولك عليها وفي الغالب هتكون نقابة عمال مصر .............. وأنت رايح النقابة يكون معاك شهادة مستوي المهارة وكعب العمل وشهادة الميلاد والبطاقة والمؤهل ان وجد كل حاجة أصل و صورتين علشان الموظف ميتلككش معاك وكمان تاخد معاك صور شخصية ممكن تحتجها ودمغة بس هتلاقي الدمغة ببتباع هناك , و تجيب معاك ورق البطاقة الجديدة وهما هيختموه وتروح تتطلعها وبعد كدة تتطلع جواز السفر .*

*الطريقة الثانية هي أنك تروح المعهد بتاع المعدات الثقيلة وهما هناك هيدربوك وتحصلمنهم علي شهادة مستوي المهارة ( بس لازم تقولهم انا عايز أغير مهنة البطاقة علشان الإجراءت تمشي مظبوطة وبعد كدة تروح مكتب العمل ثم النقابة ثم البطاقة ثم جواز السفر كما في الطريقة الأولي )*

*أرجوا أن أكون قد أفدتك بهذه المعلومة *
*وأسئلك الدعاء لمصر وللأمة العربية والإسلام والمسلمين *


----------



## basselelsaedy (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهم اصلح حال المسلمين وحال مصر واصلح حال الامة العربية *
*واشكرك للرد*


----------

